

Show HN: Not an original idea, but was good practice. Built it in about 5 weeks. - istsehrgut
http://iwastesomuchmoney.com

======
popey
Surely this is nothing more than an advert for an amazon (and other) affiliate
site? Saying "not an original idea" doesn't give carte blanche to basically
spam a site.

~~~
istsehrgut
Amazon and Thinkgeek are the only two affiliates we work with. I look for
stuff all over the internet, Etsy, etc.

How is it any different than any other block that curates content and
advertises with affiliates or direct sponsors?

In other news, I got a lot of practice making categorized content which will
come in handy for my other projects. I learned a lot about Modified Preorder
Tree Traversal in MySQL, which is pretty neat. Sorry to offend, I was excited
about building something fun. Have you built anything lately, even just to
learn something new?

------
Theodores
I think your Google ads could be deemed wrongful. They are blended into the
content with your social network thingies underneath. An ad is supposed to
clearly be an ad. You are going against that in two ways and I don't think it
serves you, Google, the advertisers, the social networking thingies or the
random site visitor to do it like that.

~~~
istsehrgut
that's a good point. other similar sites seem to all have a huge
"ADVERTISEMENT" text above the ad. will look in to that.

